# Dual 200A Sub-Services - Rooftop or Interior



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

If the drop ceiling is a plenum space, I would run conduit...

IIRC, ACWU and Teck Cable do not have an FT6 rating on their outer jacket.

I vote for wireless! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Mobius87 (May 20, 2019)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> If the drop ceiling is a plenum space, I would run conduit...
> 
> IIRC, ACWU and Teck Cable do not have an FT6 rating on their outer jacket.
> 
> I vote for wireless! :vs_laugh:



Ya, wireless is my preference too, but so $$$$.



In all seriousness though, I will have to confirm the plenum thing. I assumed it was not, due to it being a commercial space with exposed wood construction above the ceiling.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

If you run outside across the roof deck, make sure you seal the conduit at both ends. Warm interior air will condensate in the winter and either fill up the conduit or leak back into the building.
Exterior conduit runs across the roof have been talked about on this site several times. Some like PVC some EMT and some rigid. I prefer aluminum rigid with the plastic roof blocks for long runs. Be careful of not creating a trip hazard if near the edge of the roof.


----------

